# Triphala, anybody tried it?



## Relieved (May 1, 2001)

I've been taking Zelmac for a week now and I seem to be worse with my C....I've even cut down the dose by half and still nothing. Gee, it's a prescription drug and should kick in before now. Anyway, I've bought some Triphala from my Homeopath and with the Aloe Vera and the Magnezium and Vitamin B Complex, I do seem a bit better. I just hope I'm not in my D side of Irritable Bowel and this IS working for me. Isn't it so sad that what suits one person, won't work on another? I eat NO fatty food, mainly vegies and fruit and get heaps of exercise. I'm only on day 1 of the Triphala, so I'll put a post up in a few days time, to let you know how it works. Let me know if anybody else has had an experience with Triphala.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

I take the Triphala sporatically - when I first started it took about 4 days to "kick in". Was on it a month, then off two weeks, then back on for three weeks, and now off two weeks. Somewhere in all of that time my C swithched to D so I'm not taking it at present.When I did have the C it did help, coupled with magnesium.Good luck.loon


----------



## Relieved (May 1, 2001)

Loon, why are you not taking it daily? The bottle said to take 2 three times a day, but I'm taking one, twice a day and building up to it. I sure hope this works. It sounds too good to be true. What dosage are you taking?


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Relieved -I started taking 2000mg 2x or 3x daily for a month. Then I had to go on Cipro and Flagyl for my diverticulitis so I stopped for two weeks (too many pills too keep track of and I didn't want to mess up the antibiotics).I started back up for a few weeks after the antibiotics but quit when my D became really bad. I will take it again when (and if) my C comes back. It doesn't do anything to help with the D.loon


----------



## Relieved (May 1, 2001)

Loon, many thanks. I thought at first, that there was something wrong with Triphala that made you stop for a short time, so I'm glad to know there isn't. I'm like you with taking too many drugs. It can tend to mess up the body. That's why I've stopped the Zelmac now and taking more "natural" medicines again. Do you have Irritable Bowel? I hope you get well soon, and the diverticulitis isn't cutting into your daily routine at all. Life's not fair at times.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Relieved -I have had this for 25 years so I don't think of myself as "sick" - it's just the way I am built. I do get "sick" - I've had diverticulitis and a resulting colon resection, endo and a hysterectomy, abdominal-incisional hernia and two surgeries to repair (finally with a gortex mesh the size of Texas!), and the list goes on. My stomach is a mass of scars (from incisions), lumps (from scar tissue), and "holes" (from lap instruments) but I still wear a two piece bathing suit to the beach every weekend (I live on Maui).Sometimes my IBS does limit my activity, but that's just the way it is. I have found some ways around the symptoms and pain (like not eating when I have to do something and I'm in D-mode or loading up on laxatives - I can hear the screams already - when I'm in C-mode). I have found some acceptance and some creative thinking really helps me with the anxiety. And I do rely on the Rxs from the docs.I am still looking, however, not for a "cure" but new "tools" to use so I can live my life the way I choose without regard to "how I feel". Ever forward!loon


----------



## Relieved (May 1, 2001)

Loon, I am sorry you've had such bad health, but sounds like you're taking day by day which is what you should be doing, as we all should. I do have faith in the Triphala and HOPE it works for me. I mainly have the C side of I. Bowel, but at the moment have a LOT of stress in my life, which I know doesn't help. Oh well, we plod along don't we? I'dmuch rather take natural remedies then prescription drugs, wouldn't you? I'm menopausal, but I can deal with that. It's the C times of this Irritable Bowel that gets to me and the pain. I wear my shorts down below my tummy, cause I can't stand them round my waist when I'm C..keep swimming. I do and I find great relief from that. I take my Magnezium just before I do my "workout" in our pool and get out feeling much better. I get worse in winter, and that's not that far away for us, unfortunatly. Day by day Loon.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

That which does not kill us makes us stronger.loon


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Relieved:I hope the Triphala works for you. My doctor recommended it but after taking 1-2 capsules 2-3 times a day for a few weeks I developed real bad rectal itch and started passing some blood. I discussed this with my doctor who didn't seem too concerned. The doctor told me this can happen when your intestinal track is being cleansed and recommened witch hazel for the rectal bleeding. The itching was just too irritating. It was effecting my sleep and I stopped the treatment. After stopping the itching and bleeding subsided.Good Luck with the Triphala. It is suppose to be really good for you. Maybe this is your answer. I just haven't had any luck with alternatives yet.


----------



## Relieved (May 1, 2001)

Frostbite, do you mean when you stopped taking the Triphala that the bleeding and itching stopped? I have only just started on the drug 2 days ago, taking only 1 three times a day, but not much has happend, so now I'm taking the recommended dose of 2 three times a day. Day one for me at the moment. Did it cause you have D and why did you stop taking it if it was working with no side affects? I may go back to me Bowel Cleanse which I take one at night time, tho the recommended dose should be 2. They worked but had Cascara Secrada ( spelling ) and I know that's addictive, so I hope that the Triphala will kick in soon. I do have a sense of well being inside me tho....fingers crossed it does work for me. Why don't you take a smaller dose?


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Relieved:Yes, the itching and bleeding started a few weeks after starting the Triphala and stopped a few days after stopping. I just wanted to let you know what happened to me.Since I got IBS 12 1/2 years ago I have always felt like a C but over the past few years I have been more like a D. The Triphala increased the D but kept things moving. Maybe I should have reduced the dosage and continued but the iching was just too irritating for me. Currently I seem to be very sensitive to certain things. For instance I tried taking some pepto-bismol for abdominal pain but after taking 2 tablets, 3 times a day for 1 1/2 days I broke out in hives. I still have some Triphala in the cupboard and who knows I may give it another try but not right now.The triphala sure sounds a lot better than the Bowel Cleanse you were taking. Give it some time hopefully it will work for you. Besides you already have a good feeling about it and that is usually a good sign.I will try to locate the article I read on triphala and post a link. I was very impressed from what I read. Unfortunately I just could not tolerate it when I was taking it.


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Relieved:Below is the link to the article on Thiphala that I found on the internet. http://www.planetherbs.com/articles/triphala.html


----------



## Relieved (May 1, 2001)

Frostbite, thanks a lot for the link. I had found it before on the web, but I do appreciate that you've sent it to me to look at. I'm now on my second day of taking the Triphala and decided to take the recommended dose, but so far, nothing has happend. With the Colon Cleanse, it's natural and it works but like it says on the bottle, takes from half an hour to six hours to work, but it does. Here is the link for you to check out. http://healthyfoodshop.com/item165.htm I have NO problems taking this at all, knowing it's harmless. Pure oxygen and flushes out the system, but doesn't taste the best. How long were you on the Triphala before it kicked in??


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Relieved:Thank you for the link to Colon Cleanse. I had not come across this one before but I do admitt there certainly are a lot of products being sold on the internet that claim to be able to treat IBS. At least you can always fall back to the Colon Cleanse if the Triphala doesn't kick in. If my memory serves me right the Triphala took about 2 to 4 days to become effective. I hope it is helping you now.I have tried a lot of different alternative treatments over the years but right now I am taking a break. I started back on Metamucil which helps me to some extent.Good luck with the thiphala I hope it is your answer.


----------

